# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Apprendista...nuovamente apprendista

## artax4

Buongiorno al forum!  :Smile: 
Alla ricerca di informazioni sulla "correttezza" della situazione in cui mi trovo, proprio ieri ho scoperto questo sito web e relativo forum.
Ho cercato discussioni che potessero fare a caso mio, ma non ne ho trovate, così ho deciso di postare direttamente una domanda.
Sono un 28enne apprendista (apprendistato professionalizzante - impiegato - contratto commercio/terziario di 4 anni) da circa 3 anni presso un consulente in materia di sicurezza del lavoro; frequento regolarmente i corsi come da piano formativo (ovviamente corsi non relativi a questo ambito, visto che non ce ne sono...).
Avendo creato una srl, di cui è amministratore unico, il mio datore di lavoro, prima ditta individuale, vuole ora "passarmi" ad apprendista della srl.
Non esistendo la possibilità di un "passaggio diretto", visto che mantiene ancora aperta la ditta individuale, mi ha detto che devo dare le mie dimissioni (dalla ditta individuale), per poi essere riassunto (dalla srl)...
Stando a quello che mi ha preannunciato, mi riassumerebbe come apprendista (nella srl) con un nuovo contratto di altri 4 anni... 
La domanda è: legalmente può farlo? Può pretendere da me le dimissioni (che immaginavo essere un atto assolutamente volontario, non dovuto) e può riassumermi nuovamente come apprendista con stessa mansione/qualifica? 
Ho chiesto anche agli enti di formazione presso i quali ho seguito alcuni corsi, ma non mi hanno saputo dire nulla.
Potrei capire di essere riassunto per il tempo rimanente al termine dei 4 anni di contratto...ossia circa 1 anno (per poi essere "salutato" o assunto a tempo indeterminato, come previsto).
Ma essere riassunto con stessa mansione/qualifica per altri 4 anni...
A me risulta che una volta terminato il periodo di contratto, non sia più possibile l'assunzione con la stessa mansione; in questo caso il periodo effettivamente non è ancora terminato... 
Quando mi ha preannunciato queste sue intenzioni, credo per via di una mia espressione non troppo convinta, mi ha precisato che il suo commercialista gli ha detto che "si fa così"... 
Tralascio ovviamente i miei commenti personali sull'etica della scelta... 
Ho cercato di essere il più breve possibile,
ringrazio sin d'ora chi mi saprà dare qualche indicazione e consiglio. 
Ciao 
Andrea

----------


## MARIAPINA

Non puo' assumerti con la stessa qualifica per altri quattro anni di apprendistato, lo prevede il contratto stesso, tu nella nuova assunzione devi fare una dichiarazione sostitutiva del periodo di apprendistato gia' effettuato e non puoi superare i quattro anni, al massimo con la nuova assunzione puoi finie il periodo di apprendisto, cioe' circa un anno che manca ai quattro del contratto
spero sia chiaro, ciao e grazie.

----------


## artax4

Grazie mille per la risposta!
L'unica questione è che già immagino il suo ripetermi che così gli è stato detto dal commercialista...vedremo  :Smile: 
Ciao

----------


## artax4

Ciao, torno di nuovo sull'argomento.
In questi giorni ho riletto il contratto e ho cercato di documentarmi un po'...sembra che cambiandomi mansione, possa effettivamente farmi iniziare un nuovo periodo di apprendistato (ossia "il tutto" è cumulativo solo se la mansione rimane la stessa e non passano più di 12 mesi tra un'assunzione e l'eventuale altra).
Qualcuno mi conferma questo fatto?
Ovviamente il cambio di mansione sarebbe solo fittizio visto che continuerei a svolgere le stesse attività...mi sembra un po' una presa in giro... 
Grazie ancora. 
Andrea

----------


## m&m

Ciao ragazzi visto che sono nuovo e non so come creare una discussione la domanda la faccio qui.
Se un apprendista che ha già lavorato (ovviamente con contratto di apprendistato),un anno da un datore di lavore e due anni dall'attuale datore di lavoro e Quest'ultimo gli ha detto che per mancanza di lavoro a settembre la licenzia, questo puo' essere giusta causa?
come puo' tutelarsi l'apprendista e la disoccupazione dei 90 gg come funziona?
grazie infinite!!

----------


## g.t

la normativa non prevede esplicitamente il divieto di adottare l'apprendistato per le stesse mansioni da parte di un diverso datore di lavoro. tant' è che facendo un parallelo con il contratto di inserimento, è viatata la stipula più di una volta con lo stesso datore di lavoro ma non con due diversi pur se riferiti i contratto alla stessa qualifica. nulla osta pure all'assunzione come apprendista di un lavoratore precedentemente assunto dallo stesso datore di lavoro ma solo se si riferisce ad una qualifica diversa. premesso quindi che la cosa è legittima, non c'è dubbio che si tratta di una "forzatura" con tutti i rischi che ne possono derivare. la legge permette però di completare un periodo di apprendistato non concluso presso un altro datore di lavoro. in questo caso la srl ti assume fino a completare l'ultimo anno di apprendistato e poi trasformandoti gode di un ulteriore anno di agevolazione. un'altra soluzione sarebbe il licenziamento per riduzione di attività da parte della ditta individuale, iscrizione nelle liste di mobilità non indennizzata L. 236/93 e assunzione a tempo determinato per 12 mesi ex art. 8 L. 223/91, con contributi c/ azienda 10%, successiva trasformazione a tempo indeterminato con agevolazione contributiva per ulteriori 12 mesi. i vantaggi economici delle due operazioni sono pressochè uguali. tenendo conto però che la ditta individuale deve rimanere aperta, se procede al licenziamento per 6 mesi non può eventualmente assumere con eventuali agevolazioni (tipo l. 407/90) mentre dando le dimissioni tale problema non sussiste. comuque prima di passarti alla srl non può farti completare l'apprendistato e trasformarti a tempo indet. poi dopo un anno licenziarti e fare l'operazione dell'assunzione dalle liste di mobilità?

----------


## artax4

g.t ti ringrazio molto per la tua risposta!
Non avevo selezionato la notifica via e-mail...ed era da un po' che non tornavo a controllare il forum...   

> non c'è dubbio che si tratta di una "forzatura" con tutti i rischi che ne possono derivare. la legge permette però di completare un periodo di apprendistato non concluso presso un altro datore di lavoro. in questo caso la srl ti assume fino a completare l'ultimo anno di apprendistato e poi trasformandoti gode di un ulteriore anno di agevolazione.

  Ok, questo (il completamento) è proprio ciò che voleva evitare...su esplicito consiglio del suo commercialista; quantomeno, così lui mi ha riferito..."X mi ha detto che si usa così..." sono state le sue precise parole.
Io credevo che quella del completamento fosse l'unica strada da seguire...per un insieme di motivi...per rispetto e correttezza, per etica...   

> comuque prima di passarti alla srl non può farti completare l'apprendistato e trasformarti a tempo indet. poi dopo un anno licenziarti e fare l'operazione dell'assunzione dalle liste di mobilità?

  A dire il vero non credo neanche gli abbiano prospettato questa possibilità...(vista la mia ignoranza in materia, dovrò rileggere quella parte del tuo messaggio qualche altra volta per capir bene...dopo aver risposto al post  :Smile:   ). 
Mi permetto di aggiornarti sulla situazione, visto il tuo gentile interessamento:
come prospettato, sono nuovamente assunto come apprendista, nuovo contratto di 4 anni, mansioni che praticamente sono le stesse del precedente...cambiate di ordine e con l'aggiunta di un paio (credo non serva specificare che la mia attività quotidiana non è cambiata).
Inutile anche specificare che ho firmato il contratto 10 giorni dopo l'inizio stesso...che non mi è ancora stata fatta compilare alcuna parte A del piano formativo dell'apprendista (che, se è vero ciò che ho letto, andrebbe compilata in concomitanza con la firma del contratto...)...ma anche la prima volta è stato così... 
Il fatto...è che per quanto abbia una famiglia alle spalle...il lavoro "mi serve"...e quindi...avanti...
Voglio proprio vedere quando sarò chiamato per definire la seconda parte del piano formativo...la scelta dei corsi da seguire...gli stessi corsi che nei miei 3 anni ho già frequentato...non so se ridere o piangere...
Che schifo...e che coraggio...
se riuscissi a trovare un'altra occupazione non avrei alcun problema a licenziarmi... 
Grazie ancora g.t! 
Dre

----------


## artax4

Ritorno sulla discussione giusto per completare il quadro.
Sono trascorsi praticamente 4 mesi ed ancora non so nulla relativamente a progetto formativo e corsi (40 + 80 ore)...
Stando ad info che ho letto qua e là, ci saranno delle modifiche sulla normativa dell'apprendistato...speriamo in bene.

----------

